# ac or dc



## lost in trains (Nov 19, 2012)

I have a postwar lionel 2055 steam engine (50s). I recently purchased a lionel diesel 8351 blue santa fe (70s). I want to know if they will run on the same track and transformer


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Yes.





Lionel service documents has a section of supplements. Number 1-9 is large but has a complete index. The 8351 is listed here as an AC DC wound motor with two position reverse. Both engines will do just fine with AC. The motor has two field coils depending which one is used determines direction. A simple switch does the rest.


----------

